
Firefighters Are Warning to Never Leave Bottled Water in Your Car - bookofjoe
https://www.womenshealthmag.com/life/a27206417/water-bottle-hot-car-dangerous/
======
greenyoda
One of the original sources cited in this article has much more detail:
[https://www.hoax-slayer.net/true-water-bottle-car-fire-
warni...](https://www.hoax-slayer.net/true-water-bottle-car-fire-warning)

As a reminder, HN Guidelines state: "Please submit the original source. If a
post reports on something found on another site, submit the latter."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
bookofjoe
Understood — but what if the post reporting on something found on another site
has been enhanced with links and photos NOT present in the original source?

------
londons_explore
This is only likely to occur in bottles with a spherical part to the design.

Most don't seem to in the UK at least.

